# Recommendations for hand lotion



## kelsogal (Oct 17, 2016)

I am retired so I knit off & on all day, every day. 
Washing my hands numerous times a day is taking a toll and I know my regular hand lotion is not good for the yarn. 
Could someone please recommend an effective lotion, salve, or balm that will not cause problems with my knitting? TIA


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

I like Neutrogena Norwegian Formula. It’s thick like Vaseline you need to only use a little and sinks into you skin quickly.


----------



## susieM (Dec 11, 2017)

My favorite is olive oil. Yes it is oily but just for a bit. I rub it on my arms an face. Just a pea size in the palm of your hand goes a long way. No smell. It lasts longer for me than lotions. I can’t see that hurting yarn either. Give it a try….


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

O’Keefes Working hands


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Of the many I have tried, the best daytime hand cream for me is Udderly Smooth Hand Cream. I keep a small tube in each knitting project bag. For nighttime use, my fav is No-Crack Super Hand Cream (the unscented day use formula) on my hands and my feet.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

I use handmade soaps made with shea butter and coconut oil. They are not as drying as commercial soap. Lavishea lotion bars are great. I have not tried it but, Knit Picks also sells a shea butter lotion for knitters.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Teacher865 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian Formula. It's thick like Vaseline you need to only use a little and sinks into you skin quickly.


I agree, it's been my favorite for many years.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Something that may help would be to always wash your hands using a regular bar of Dove in place of your usual soap. There's a creaminess to the formula that may make a difference.


----------



## Fidrocki (Nov 4, 2019)

I use Cerave Daily Moisturizing lotion by day; it sinks in right away. At night, I use fractionated coconut oil (I have no idea what this really is, but it is an oil and it has no odor, so you won't smell like a coconut) and then Cerave Moisturizing Cream; the cream kind of forces the oil into your skin so your hands won't be that oily. When you first put on the oil, it is greasy and you will think that I am crazy, but then put the cream on and it will be better. There are many different brands of fractionated coconut oil and I don't think it matters; I know it is used in making essential oils. The Cerave products have no dyes, perfumes, etc. This is also my secret formula for my poor dry feet.


----------



## Fidrocki (Nov 4, 2019)

I forgot to mention; I use vanicream free and clear liquid cleanser to wash my hands. It has made a difference with the dryness.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

My doctor recommended Cereve too. I use Eucerin hand lotion too.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Gold Bond,, has numerous formulas. My hands don't need anything special, but the heels of my feet do, and the one they make for feet works like magic.


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

I use atrixo from Amazon. You only need a very small amount, so tub goes a long way. It has no problems with needles or yarn. Keeps hands scented and soft and not dry.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a problem with very dry skin on the hands and I started to use disinfectant gel when home instead of washing hands - like, I wash my hands in the morning or when I come home from somewhere or use the bathroom, but only disinfect when I touch food. It helps a bit.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

susieM said:


> My favorite is olive oil. Yes it is oily but just for a bit. I rub it on my arms an face. Just a pea size in the palm of your hand goes a long way. No smell. It lasts longer for me than lotions. I can't see that hurting yarn either. Give it a try….


Coconut oil also in the same category. Neither harmful to yarn or to knitter. No unprounceable chemicals absorbed through the skin.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I have used Aveeno for years. My sister, who has psoriasis, says it's the only thing that keeps her skin moisturized. 
There are different formulas. I use the one with blue lettering. It comes in a pump dispenser bottle and a richer formula in a jar.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Whichever one you choose, before you buy look at the ingredients on the label. I avoid parabens. The jury is still out on the safety of this preservative, but there is testing to determine whether it is linked to breast cancer due to its effect on hormone activity. There is history of breast cancer in my family, so I would rather err on the side of caution.



kelsogal said:


> I am retired so I knit off & on all day, every day.
> Washing my hands numerous times a day is taking a toll and I know my regular hand lotion is not good for the yarn.
> Could someone please recommend an effective lotion, salve, or balm that will not cause problems with my knitting? TIA


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Teacher865 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian Formula. It's thick like Vaseline you need to only use a little and sinks into you skin quickly.


I have had good results with this product. It works well on feet too. It doesn't seem to stain.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

This is my go to remedy. I only use it at night, I latehr it on, then sleep with cotton gloves on. An old fashioned skin specialist told me that years ago and it works, within a week then there is no more dryness on my hands and then I don't need to use so much. It is a fantastic produc. 
Oh and the other thing he said was not to use clean gloves every night as i they will absorb the Neutrogena use the sticky oness for a week.

I wouldn't use it as daytime preperation thogh.. Just plaster it on at night. your hands will thank you


Teacher865 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian Formula. It's thick like Vaseline you need to only use a little and sinks into you skin quickly.


----------



## Knitterlyk (Oct 9, 2019)

KroSha said:


> Something that may help would be to always wash your hands using a regular bar of Dove in place of your usual soap. There's a creaminess to the formula that may make a difference.


For *washing* hands, this is a good recommendation. Dermatologists recommend Dove because of the added moisturizers it contains. As for *moisturizing* hands, lots of good recommendations here such as Cerave, Aveeno, and Neutrogena Norwegian. I will add Bag Balm to this list. It initially feels heavy and greasy and smells quite medicinal, but the balm sinks in fast and the smell goes away very quickly. Many years ago when I was quilting, Bag Balm was the only balm that could heal all the needle pricks on my fingers and in only three days. Amazing stuff.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

I also use bag balm. Made for cows udders it works very well on rough hands or feet. Don’t think you will find it in the lotion section. I get mine from the local feed store. Amazon probably has it as well


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Glysolid. I'm a hairdresser, my hands are in chemicals and handling damp hair all day. Before I found Glycolid my hands would develop such deep cracks that they would bleed. After it sits a minute it won't transfer to your clothing. Non scented. I sell a ton of it especially to people who work in their garden. Its in a red tin, use sparingly.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I have used Aveeno skin relief for many years. It soaks in quickly and never causes problems with my knitting.????


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

O'Keefe's Working Hands, and Lavishea.


----------



## wallaby (Sep 4, 2016)

I have found Birt's Bees Baby lotion to be helpful for winter dryness of the hands.
Claims to be formulated without parebens,phthalates, SLS (?), or petrolatum


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

Fidrocki said:


> I use Cerave Daily Moisturizing lotion by day; it sinks in right away. At night, I use fractionated coconut oil (I have no idea what this really is, but it is an oil and it has no odor, so you won't smell like a coconut) and then Cerave Moisturizing Cream; the cream kind of forces the oil into your skin so your hands won't be that oily. When you first put on the oil, it is greasy and you will think that I am crazy, but then put the cream on and it will be better. There are many different brands of fractionated coconut oil and I don't think it matters; I know it is used in making essential oils. The Cerave products have no dyes, perfumes, etc. This is also my secret formula for my poor dry feet.


Me too, I had to buy it after seeing an ad for it on tv. and the fact that it was developed with dermatologists is what makes it the best for skin.

I have eczema up and between my fingers and the difference to it after using this cream is totally amazing!
My hands are sooooo moisturised now and feel so much better. 
Yarn no longer presents a problem, so I will never stop using Cerave now and I will not go back to normal hand creams that did nothing for me.
I can't recommend this highly enough, it is a miracle worker.

One thing to say…shop around for the best price. The price varies so much.


----------



## Mumsy1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Someone on here once mentioned Stitcher’s Lotion. I bought some, and it’s very nice.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I have very dry skin and as a consequence have used many different moisturizers over the years. Currently I am getting good results from 100% Moroccan Argan Oil which is imported from a Berber Women's Cooperative. It is working very well for whole of body, including hands and hair. https://arganlife.com.au/pages/about-argan-life


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> O'Keefes Working hands


This is my favorite too. ????


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

Instead of regular or liquid soap I use a foaming soap, mostly Dial. It doesn’t dry out the skin the way regular soap does. For moisturizing, just use a good lotion, manymentioned above.


----------



## Megj (Mar 18, 2017)

Teacher865 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian Formula. It's thick like Vaseline you need to only use a little and sinks into you skin quickly.


I agree, Neutrogena is the best, have also been using it for years.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I’m a teacher and wash my hands so often during the day that my hands are a mess! I use a goat milk lotion on my hands daily and after every wash, but still they’re dry and my eczema is acting up. I’m hoping the cold winter weather will soon be gone, and that will help, too.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Like you i knit almost every day. I've tried several lotions that didnt help so i asked my doctor. She recommended Cetaphil Pro Restoraderm!! A little pricey but a little goes a long way. It works perfectly for me. I put a blueberry size amount on each hand and massage it into my hands twice daily. My doctor also suggested that when i wash my hands pat them dry rather than rubbing them with my hand towel. Since using Cetaphil i dont wash my hands as frequently.


----------



## ditto (Feb 4, 2013)

If you can find a Norwex rep, try the body balm. My hands crack so bad between washing knitting and working with chemicals. I started using it this year and I’ve honestly only had one crack on my thumb! It’s a little pricey but well worth it!


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

2cwdance said:


> O'Keefes Working hands


Yep, working hands is my go to too.


----------



## lacousin (Jul 19, 2013)

My dermatologist recommends Eucerin. Works well for me.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

I believe that's what Sophia Loren uses.
And her skin looks beautiful!


susieM said:


> My favorite is olive oil. Yes it is oily but just for a bit. I rub it on my arms an face. Just a pea size in the palm of your hand goes a long way. No smell. It lasts longer for me than lotions. I can't see that hurting yarn either. Give it a try….


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

CetAphil or. Cerave.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I will try olive oil to see how it helps


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That sounds interesting. I've never heard of it, but I have often wondered how hairdressers kept their hands safe from all those chemicals.


Jalsh said:


> Glysolid. I'm a hairdresser, my hands are in chemicals and handling damp hair all day. Before I found Glycolid my hands would develop such deep cracks that they would bleed. After it sits a minute it won't transfer to your clothing. Non scented. I sell a ton of it especially to people who work in their garden. Its in a red tin, use sparingly.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

susieM said:


> My favorite is olive oil. Yes it is oily but just for a bit. I rub it on my arms an face. Just a pea size in the palm of your hand goes a long way. No smell. It lasts longer for me than lotions. I can't see that hurting yarn either. Give it a try….


Great for cuticles. I use it often.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Teacher865 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian Formula. It's thick like Vaseline you need to only use a little and sinks into you skin quickly.


My favorite too when I worked in MI and was on the road for my job. Non greasy it was advertised by Paul Harvey. I never bought anything he pitched that dissatisfied me.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Some good recommendations here. I also stay away from parabens, and anything that has petroleum in it. Years and Years ago when I was working in food service and constantly washing hands and having my hands in dish water when the dishwasher needed extra help my hands were a mess. I tried the Vasoline Intensive Care and they just got worse! Then I had someone show me an article about how petroleum products actually dry out your skin! So, creating a nasty cycle of dry skin/lotion/etc. Stopped using that stuff in a hurry! I currently use either Burt's Bees, or one of several different ones from Lemon Grass Spa. Someone else recommended patting hands dry rather than rubbing hard. Good advice! Also, don't wash your hands directly before going outside in the cold dry air. Wait until you come back inside to wash them.


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

2cwdance said:


> O'Keefes Working hands


My choice, also!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I use Aveeno Daily Moisturizing location. It is clinically proven for healthier-looking skin in one day! You can buy it at grocery stores, etc! I use use it every day and really really like it!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I need something not greasy/oily on fingers for using my kindle screen keyboard!


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Years ago, I used Norwegian Formula, and I still consider it an excellent product, although it felt a little greasy to me. Then I used O'Keefe's Working Hands. It healed a split in my palm within a couple days, and I was impressed. I continued using it--especially on a dry patch between my pinky and ring finger on my right hand, but nothing seemed to really solve that problem area. 

Then one day, my brother came home with a bottle of CeraVe from a local food bank. I tried it, and noticed a difference in my dry patch right away. I continued using it for a few days, at times supplementing it with a film of O'Keefe's. I  was amazed when the dry patch went completely away, and that's saying something because it was like alligator hide--enlarged, hard "cells" on the surface. A man at the food bank was given the rest of the CeraVe the food bank had received for a support group of cancer patients because he told those that run the food bank that it is recommended for cancer patients--especially for skin cancer. I would assume also for dryness caused by radiation and chemo. Both O'Keefe's and CeraVe are completely fragrance-free.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Gloves-Bottle-Shielding-Lotion-8-Ounce/dp/B000UBN5S8/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=liquid+gloves&qid=1645969574&sr=8-5


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cathy B said:


> I use handmade soaps made with shea butter and coconut oil. They are not as drying as commercial soap. Lavishea lotion bars are great. I have not tried it but, Knit Picks also sells a shea butter lotion for knitters.


Lavishea is great for the driest hands!! There is love+leche lotion sold at Four Purls that is also great, I have both one in my purse and the other in my knitting bag!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Heal My Hands which is an on-line vendor. We get her hand cream bars and lip balms every year for Christmas stockings. Not greasy and makes your hands soft enough to knit silk with.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

My favorite.


Teacher865 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian Formula. It's thick like Vaseline you need to only use a little and sinks into you skin quickly.


----------



## Frances6Pitts (Jan 14, 2016)

I have had atopic dermatitis all my life. I think I have used every over the counter product there is, plus prescriptions. I have also been tested for allergies. They tell me I am not allergic, I am sensitive to things I come in contact with. I know that my crafting does not help my skin. Crafting is my passion. Good luck on your search. Some things DO help but it never goes away. ????


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Grannie Sandy said:


> My doctor recommended Cereve too. I use Eucerin hand lotion too.


The CereVe therapeutic hand lotion is useless. I do use their creme for my body but I found it nothing special, even tho they have a strong PR presence with "dermatologists".


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

susieM said:


> My favorite is olive oil. Yes it is oily but just for a bit. I rub it on my arms an face. Just a pea size in the palm of your hand goes a long way. No smell. It lasts longer for me than lotions. I can't see that hurting yarn either. Give it a try….


I also like olive oil. When doing dishes (I don't have a dishwasher), I slather olive oil all over my hands and then put on my dishwashing gloves to do the dishes. By the time I'm finished, the hot water and the oil have done their magic and my hands are soft and my cuticles and nails are nice and moisturized. I don't buy the super expensive oil for this; just the store brand. Try it and see what you think.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I’m using Gold Bond Healing. It’s the only brand I have found that keeps my fingers from cracking and peeling, and bleeding. And believe me I must have tried 10 or more. I apply it several times during the time I knit or crochet. And it does not leave my hands sticky Hope this helps you.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

jdh said:


> I need something not greasy/oily on fingers for using my kindle screen keyboard!


Gold Bond Healing


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

NanaFran said:


> O'Keefe's Working Hands, and Lavishea.


O'Keefe's Working Hands is wonderful but leaves my hands sticky


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Rjkda said:


> Of the many I have tried, the best daytime hand cream for me is Udderly Smooth Hand Cream. I keep a small tube in each knitting project bag. For nighttime use, my fav is No-Crack Super Hand Cream (the unscented day use formula) on my hands and my feet.


I have used Udderly Smooth since about 2000. It is great!
The vet we had for horses we boarded used it and I picked up the habit.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Gold Bond,, has numerous formulas. My hands don't need anything special, but the heels of my feet do, and the one they make for feet works like magic.


I use Healing formula on my hands. Works great


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Teacher865 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian Formula. It's thick like Vaseline you need to only use a little and sinks into you skin quickly.


For my hands, this has been my absolute favorite for at least 15 years!! I have 4 tubes opened (purse, near knitting table, bathroom and nightstand). I am a fanatic about washing my hands and have problems with skin cracking especially on my thumbs, but not when I use this product!!!


----------



## sb47 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello Susiem, do you mean olive oil you use for cooking? Sally.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

My favorite yarn shop in Winter Haven, Florida (Four Purls) makes and sells "Love and Leche Sweet Sheep Lotion Bar 2.5oz". It's ingredients are Pure Beeswax, Coconut Oil, Almond Oil infused with Certified Organic Calendula Flowers, Essential Oils (in several scents). They do have an online website where this ( and SO much more) can be purchased.

I have NOT tried this yet, but it's on my list to do when I have an extra $15 that I don't want to spend on yarn (like that's going to happen). Ok, to be truthful, will buy when I want to splurge more on myself, as when yarn calls, I must answer.

I do NOT have any affiliation with this shop except to overspend when I go in there. They let me browse as long as I want and are helpful when I need it (which is nearly always). Great staff and absolutely gorgeous yarns (did i mention there's a "clearance" room) I'm in heaven whenever I go in there, which for me is only a couple of times a year as they are an hour's drive away.


----------



## Murphie (Jan 6, 2019)

I use any lotion I have then wipe my hands with a towel. If my hands get sticky after being in water, I use a bit of baby powder between my fingers so the yarn slips through easily.


----------



## Knitter53 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gloves in a Bottle


----------



## Needlinnan (Jul 19, 2012)

I use Josie Marian’s Argan Oil. I also use Beekman 1802 Goat Milk products. They have several nice fragrances and the cream is absorbed quickly when I use it. Both items are available in unscented, for those who prefer it. Both of these may be a bit pricey for some of us. I, too, like to spend any extra money on yarn!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Frances6Pitts said:


> I have had atopic dermatitis all my life. I think I have used every over the counter product there is, plus prescriptions. I have also been tested for allergies. They tell me I am not allergic, I am sensitive to things I come in contact with. I know that my crafting does not help my skin. Crafting is my passion. Good luck on your search. Some things DO help but it never goes away. ????


What they should be telling you is that you are NOT allergic to the specific allergens that they are testing you for!!


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Organic Lavender Body Butter Creme works for me. This is a product of Ali'i Kula Lavender.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

I never buy any but family keep giving me L'Occitane. Is a thick cream and tube so screwed up now cannot read what is in it but am able to read Shea Butter. I mainly use it if my hands have been in water/detergents for a long time, or after I have been gardening. Only need a little, but seems to do a good job. The one I have now is a large tube, but you can get smaller ones to try at first. It leaves a lovely feel, unscented and not greasy


kelsogal said:


> I am retired so I knit off & on all day, every day.
> Washing my hands numerous times a day is taking a toll and I know my regular hand lotion is not good for the yarn.
> Could someone please recommend an effective lotion, salve, or balm that will not cause problems with my knitting? TIA


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

I am allergic to the paraben that is in most hand creams but Aveeno does not use it in their formula. I don't notice any problems with yarn or needles and it has solved the problems that paraben causes. However, read the label, as I used one scent once that did have paraben.


----------



## KathrynDay (Jan 31, 2017)

Doctor recommended: Amlactin. It's ammonium lactate and soaks in better than any other lotion, including Cerave. Hospitals use it to treat very dry skin. (I've been diagnosed with Ichyosis vulgaris - not spells right but yes, if I don't use anything, my skin looks like fish scales. No cure, just treat it.). You can get a prescription for it but it's now OTC and Costco has it less than $20 a bottle. There's absolutely no oiliness and it disappears into the skin in seconds.


----------



## margaretjo (Sep 10, 2019)

I like Dove or Basis Soap for washing hands, and Aveeno or Jergens original scent lotions which soak in fairly quickly. At night I use Udderly Smooth around my nails. I wash my hands many times a day!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Gold Bond


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Stitchers Lotion is the absolute best I have ever used. It is totally greaseless, does not stain the work and does wonders for hands that are dry from repeated washings and cold winter weather.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Change your hand soap. Find a milder one, I think most of us were using an antibacterial soap for Covid issues.
And then it is trial and error to find a cream that helps.
I used A&D ointment at night and slip my hands into clean socks. My hands are great in the AM. Right now I am knitting with 100% wool and find my hands are very dry by bedtime. So I do it nightly.


----------



## NimueVaniva (Sep 26, 2019)

My father always used Cornhuskers Lotion. He was a milkman and later worked in a dairy making ice cream. His hands would be dry and cracked if he didn't use it. It's pure glycerin. Doesn't take much, gets sticky, then suddenly soft. Lately I've been using a beeswax/lanolin blend AFTER I put on whatever lotion. It's a hard bar with the same oil that used to be in the wool. Feels natural and my hands and nails are much improved.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Lots of good suggestions here....it's extremely dry here in Arizona & especially in the winter time that I have to take small breaks fr knitting....I only use a "goat milk" lotion for my hands....it's not greasy & doesn't leave a film on the yarn ( wash your item tho)...
I have used a lot of brands so all have been good.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I like to use Aquaphor on my hands and also my feet, especially in the winter when the weather is dry. It's very therapeutic and works well.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

yona said:


> I like to use Aquaphor on my hands and also my feet, especially in the winter when the weather is dry. It's very therapeutic and works well.


Oh yes I have used that also. Agree it does work well


----------



## knittingmaven123 (Feb 6, 2019)

I like Cerave and have also used Knitter's lotion which I keep in my knitting bags.


----------



## MN_Knitter_in_TX (Nov 28, 2017)

I like Beeswax Hand Cream by Savannah Bee Company. It feels good on my hands and doesn't seem to affect the yarn.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

My fave is Nubian Heritage Raw Shea Butter Anti-Aging Hand Cream. It's available at Sprouts or on-line at NubianHeritage.com. Also, surprisingly, Pop-arazzi in Ocean and Coconut Water scent isn't half bad; it's cheaper and available at CVS.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cera Ve is the only thing I use on my face, hands and body.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I have used Aveeno for years. My sister, who has psoriasis, says it's the only thing that keeps her skin moisturized.
> There are different formulas. I use the one with blue lettering. It comes in a pump dispenser bottle and a richer formula in a jar.


Per your suggestion, I bought a bottle of that formula (in blue "Skin Relief Moisturizing") this afternoon at CVS. A 12-ounce bottle, using coupons, was only US$3.25. Am hoping it works better on my dry, cracked hands than the formula Costco sells.


----------



## freespirit (Oct 15, 2013)

This topic was mentioned here before and someone (thank you whoever it was) had suggested Amlactin was worth trying. Since I had already tried SO many of the brands that has been mentioned here that this brand was new to me. Bought Amlactin Rapid Relief and I now use nothing else when I knit! I have extremely rough, flaky dry skin and it actually works. The lotion (as stated on the product) truly is fragrance free, non-greasy and is Paraben free. First time I used a very small squrt and it left my hands so smooth that I mistakenly thought it had not soaked in. Not have had cracked cuticles since either. It leaves nothing on my yarn while I knit not even the silky yarns. Highly suggest to give it a try too.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

I have been using Udderly Smooth hand cream since it was recommended to me when i did Cross Stitch. they explained that particular cream will not leave spots on the fabric. Therefore I use it for my hands while I knit.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

oops double click


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

Teacher865 said:


> I like Neutrogena Norwegian Formula. It's thick like Vaseline you need to only use a little and sinks into you skin quickly.


Yes, I'm another fan of Neutrogena. I have tubes of it all over the house and in my travel bag.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

There was also bag balm, used by milkers because their hands were always in and out of water. Several years ago a classmate of my husband's gave me something called Tuscan Honey by Camille Beckman and you use very little. It's called glycerine hand therapy. I've used Dove for many years but it's the Dawn and other cleaning products that seem to dry my hands out. I'm not sure who sells it but I found it online and it's $19. for the tube that I have but you only use very little at a time, so it's worth it. She gave my husband a bolo tie -- western tie worn by square dancers, westeners, cowboys. LOL Amazon has it 6 ounces is $22.50 also have a cream 8 oz. $20.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Judy M said:


> There was also bag balm, used by milkers because their hands were always in and out of water. Several years ago a classmate of my husband's gave me something called Tuscan Honey by Camille Beckman and you use very little. It's called glycerine hand therapy. I've used Dove for many years but it's the Dawn and other cleaning products that seem to dry my hands out. I'm not sure who sells it but I found it online and it's $19. for the tube that I have but you only use very little at a time, so it's worth it. She gave my husband a bolo tie -- western tie worn by square dancers, westeners, cowboys. LOL Amazon has it 6 ounces is $22.50 also have a cream 8 oz. $20.


Aveeno and many other creams contain glycerin. It's a humectant, which means that it actually pulls moisture from the air.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

freespirit said:


> This topic was mentioned here before and someone (thank you whoever it was) had suggested Amlactin was worth trying. Since I had already tried SO many of the brands that has been mentioned here that this brand was new to me. Bought Amlactin Rapid Relief and I now use nothing else when I knit! I have extremely rough, flaky dry skin and it actually works. The lotion (as stated on the product) truly is fragrance free, non-greasy and is Paraben free. First time I used a very small squrt and it left my hands so smooth that I mistakenly thought it had not soaked in. Not have had cracked cuticles since either. It leaves nothing on my yarn while I knit not even the silky yarns. Highly suggest to give it a try too.


Freespirit, I looked on Amazon for Amlactin and there are so many choices. Please tell me which one you use. Is it the rapid relief body lotion with the pump or the jar of creme? None of them that I saw specifically said for hands so is it all the same and used for body and hands? Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> O'Keefes Working hands


ditto! http://smile.amazon.com/s?k=o%27keefe%27s+working+hands&crid=3O0AJP1EJE2P8&sprefix=o%27keefe%27s+%2Caps%2C147&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_10


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-727405-1.html#16664876


----------



## bgeivo (Apr 16, 2014)

Coconut oil


----------



## kelsogal (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you all for all the recommendations. Since there was CeraVe in the house, I immediately started using it. 

Wow, what a nice diffence already. : )


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

susieM said:


> My favorite is olive oil. Yes it is oily but just for a bit. I rub it on my arms an face. Just a pea size in the palm of your hand goes a long way. No smell. It lasts longer for me than lotions. I can't see that hurting yarn either. Give it a try….


As I read this I had one painful split on the side of my thumb, I've tried every kind of lotion/cream/ointment you can think of. I've used olive oil also, but only one application here and there. So, I put a tiny bit of olive oil in my palm, dipped that split thumb into it then massaged the rest into the rest of my hands, not enough to make a slippery mess. I cook a lot and wash hands often, cleaning counters, sink, all that kind of stuff. And, I've been using a few drops of olive oil way more often and OMG, my hands are in amazing condition now, no more of that awful feel of dry skin catching on fabrics/fibers. I'm going to keep this up, thank you.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I need something for my face. its always flaking and my legs and feet always looks dry thanks


----------

